# Do you remember these?



## Pappy

Do you remember toys you had as a child. Here's a couple I remember having.


----------



## SifuPhil

I had the gas station, at least something similar to it, and yes it was made of metal.

Ooooh, Gilbert chemistry set - my one and only love! I blew up SO many wonderful things with that set! 

Didn't have Lionel trains, mainly because I went to HO scale. 

The truck - that's not an early Buddy-L, is it?


----------



## Falcon

I had the gas station, but finally I had to quit playing with it.

Gas prices kept going up.  Per gallon rose from 24¢ to 26¢............all the way to 39¢ !

My weekly allowance wasn't enough to cover it.


----------



## Justme

I had a Hornby train set when I was four, which I liked, being a tom boy.


----------



## Pappy

SifuPhil said:


> The truck - that's not an early Buddy-L, is it?



I believe it was a buddy L. One tough toy, the Buddy L's, to destroy. Quite a few still around today and on Antiques Roadshow they bring a good price.


----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> I believe it was a buddy L. One tough toy, the Buddy L's, to destroy. Quite a few still around today and on Antiques Roadshow they bring a good price.



Totally agree - I had a few of the newer ones ('60's) and I used to do the Calvin & Hobbes thing - smash them together, put cherry bombs inside them, roll them off cliffs - and they always survived. :eagerness:

Nowadays if they're even still in business they're probably made of plastic in China. 

*ETA*: Just did a quick Wiki on them - they began in 1910, got sold during the Depression, went through a bunch of hands and finally, facing bankruptcy, got sold to a company named Gearbox Toys in Cedar Rapids, Iowa.

So at least the company is still located in the U.S., in spirit anyway.


----------



## SifuPhil

Yep - those were the kind I had!

I lived in those things for a long, long time, and a large part of my injury collection is due entirely to them. layful:


----------



## That Guy

Took those things apart, screwed/nailed 'em onto a redwood 2x4 and clickty-clacked down the sidewalk.  I AM a skateboard pioneer!


----------



## That Guy

I still have my chemistry set!  Guess the explosions didn't destroy the thing...


----------



## Pappy

Before we moved into town, I was about 10 years old, I had to entertain myself as there was no one around to play with. Two of my favorite things to do were building the old balsa model airplanes. I spent hours building these from scratch. I remember the first jet I built. An F-85 fighter and our answer to the Russian MIG-15. 

My second love was learning magic tricks. When mom asked me what I want for Christmas, the answer was easy. The latest magic set or a certain trick sold separate. I even built several tricks myself and at the time quite proud of myself. Found some pictures and I probably owned these at one time or another.
.


----------



## Garydavid

Oh boy! Did I ever have fun with these for unending hours. Didnt need batteries either. I was real mad scientist with my chemistry set as well.


----------



## Garydavid

How about this. I had so much fun with this vibrating race car game.


----------



## Pappy

Had one of these, but never seemed to work right. Player usually scored on the wrong goal.


----------



## Aunt Bea

We had an old beat up parking garage with lots of sharp corners similar to the one that Pappy posted.

When it came to toys my parents believed in quantity vs quality so we usually got things like magic slates, plastic pinball machines, Cootie, etc...

It was just as well, we usually lost interest and were out poking around on the lawn in the sheds or barns making our own fun and mischief.

The best toy a kid can have is an active imagination. layful:nthego:


----------



## Garydavid

I wonder what the kids of today think of our high tech gadgets!


----------



## jujube

I always wanted a chemistry set and asked for one every Christmas.  I was told they were for boys. I got a nurse's kit, instead.


----------



## Garydavid

Well now you can be a nurse with a chemistry set! Dangerous for the patient though!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I used to really enjoy these.


----------



## Garydavid

Oh yes! Werent they fun? Boy looking back on all these toys we had were sure good for the mind you know that. Everything we had and did required our imagination. Good ol times with these toys.


----------



## Nihil

Pappy said:


> Before we moved into town, I was about 10 years old, I had to entertain myself as there was no one around to play with. Two of my favorite things to do were building the old balsa model airplanes. I spent hours building these from scratch. I remember the first jet I built. An F-85 fighter and our answer to the Russian MIG-15.
> 
> My second love was learning magic tricks. When mom asked me what I want for Christmas, the answer was easy. The latest magic set or a certain trick sold separate. I even built several tricks myself and at the time quite proud of myself. Found some pictures and I probably owned these at one time or another.
> .



I too was into designing models and performing magic at an early age. I recently designed a papercraft magic trick.



You can download it here.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/3kz218916ho6x4m/Little+Big+Die.zip


----------



## Garydavid

Hey! Thats very creative, nice work, very nice.


----------



## Nihil

Garydavid said:


> Hey! Thats very creative, nice work, very nice.



Thank you.


----------



## squatting dog

I had Auburn rubber roadsters to play with. Thanks to ebay, I now have a great collection of them. Take them out and zoom around the braided rug sometimes.


----------



## Garydavid

Oh I guess I missed out on those. They look neat. Nice collection of memories for you.


----------



## Nihil

I'm barely over 50. Here's a page of my memories.
https://www.pinterest.com/gentledissident/memories/


----------



## RadishRose

Nihil said:


> I'm barely over 50. Here's a page of my memories.
> https://www.pinterest.com/gentledissident/memories/



My goodness, it went on and on...I only stopped when they started repeating for a 2nd time. I knew most of them. A few thing were before my time.

Fun nostalgia!


----------



## Garydavid

I really, really, really had a lot of fun with these. They were so much fun. 
They took them off the market.and.cant recall why.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

About that football game. It never worked right. You'd spend time lining up 22 tiny men, Turn it on. And most of them just vibrated in place, Some went backwards side ways. Maybe ONE went down field. You had this  little felt football, and this device which was supposed to be the kicker-again never worked. Tried it about 4 or 5 times. Then it got lost or something.


----------



## Garydavid

I know what you mean. But for me it wasent about if it worked alright or not I was just amazed that it.vibrated and things were moving! That was the latest technology!


----------



## Butterfly

My dad took my chemistry set away from me after I almost burned down the garage.  My dad had no sense of humor about stuff like that.


----------



## Garydavid

Haaaaahaaaa!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## AZ Jim

In the 30's Dad bought and amazed his 2 year old son (me) with a climbing monkey on a string. I copied a pic off the net like it was.


----------



## Garydavid

Wow! What a memory


----------



## Nihil

Pappy,

This is the magical atmosphere that haunts my memory.


----------



## squatting dog

Aunt Bea said:


>



this reminds me................:lol:


----------



## Garydavid

Boy how many hours did I spend doing this with sunday newspaper comics


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


>


just seen this!Played Blow Football a lot!


----------



## Kris148

I was into sci fi toys like these.


----------



## Kris148

My other great love were model planes. I went to a boarding school and they were a great distraction from the tedium when kept indoors.


----------



## mike4lorie

*Pictures of What We Remember...*

I am sure we all remember different things when we were younger... Why don't we share some of these things... It'll be amazing when we see what others post, then we'll remember..


----------



## tinytn




----------



## tinytn




----------



## Sunny




----------



## Pappy

*I remember one Christmas I got one of these wagons, just like this one. I was on top of the world for awhile. Loved that wagon.

*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Keesha

Sunny said:


>


I had these when I was a kid and loved them. 
Now I have rollerblades.


----------



## win231

I remember a kalidescope & "Etch a Sketch."  But my favorite toy was Play Doh.  I really liked it because it tasted sweet.
It must have been non toxic because I ate lots of it & was OK.
I also liked "Silly Putty."  I didn't eat it, but I did chew it.


----------



## Lc jones

squatting dog said:


> this reminds me................:lol:


I remember doing this on Sunday with the funnies! Oh we just had the best time!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Keesha

Aunt Bea said:


>


One dollar for silly putty.
Yep! It’s an old ad for certain.
Great stuff though.


----------



## Lc jones

Keesha said:


> One dollar for silly putty.
> Yep! It’s an old ad for certain.
> Great stuff though.


We only received it for Christmas as it was too expensive for our limited pocket money we were broke most of the time as kids we didn’t get an allowance.


----------



## Nautilus

We were poor.  The rich kid next door got one of these for Christmas.  He gave me the box to play with.


----------



## Keesha

Lc jones said:


> We only received it for Christmas as it was too expensive for our limited pocket money we were broke most of the time as kids we didn’t get an allowance.


We only got things like this at Christmas also  and  my parents could afford it. We only got a .25 allowance on our 2 week yearly camping trip but that ended when we stopped camping at 12 years old 🏕


----------



## Lc jones

Keesha said:


> We only got things like this at Christmas also  and  my parents could afford it. We only got a .25 allowance on our 2 week yearly camping trip but that ended when we stopped camping at 12 years old 🏕


It sure was a different world when we were young but it taught me to appreciate everything


----------



## Keesha

Lc jones said:


> It sure was a different world when we were young but it taught me to appreciate everything


Yes. I’m so glad to have grown up though 
or as grown up as I’ll ever be that is


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Nautilus

Esslinger "Party Quiz" beer cans had facts printed on the can which you then turned into questions to ask your drinking buddy.  Of course, they had to be opened with a "church key" which was used to punch two triangle holes in the top.


----------



## Aunt Bea

My great aunt used those old cork-lined caps to make hot pads, similar to these, but she made a point of never using a beer cap in any of her projects.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

About that football game Pappy showed. It was a game nobody played. You only turned it on once, and never played it again. You had to line up 22 little "men". You turned it on an they all moved any way  which they wanted.  They mostly just spun around. There were other flaws. There was this tiny felt football, and this "kicker" type thing. Even if you could get that to work, really, who was going to catch the ball? Yeah, which one of the plastic men was going to catch it? That's why those games were always pristine- they were lousy to play.


----------



## Gardenlover

Either I or friends in the neighborhood had these.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

I tried to find a pic of my boyhood bike, "Nike". Back then you had to name your bike, I chose the name of a new missile. The space race and all. It had thick round tires, fenders ,a electric horn (but never any batteries), and painted blue. Boys used to beat the hell out of 'em. That's why today, most vintage bikes are girl's bikes. Then a friend got one of those bikes with the skinny tires. UGH.


----------



## Aunt Bea

My first bicycle was a hand me down boys 1948 Schwinn similar to this one, I hated it but it gave me a great deal of freedom and independence.


----------



## charry

This was called a Doodle Master when i had it in 1958


----------



## Grampa Don

This was my favorite toy.   I had the one that made a Ferris wheel.  I got sore fingers from those little square nuts.


I still have it.
Don


----------



## fuzzybuddy

.I thought my post was so great that I decided to post it twice. Actually, I didn't remember posting the first one.


----------



## Llynn

I actually owned a variation of each of the four. My gas station was Sears/Allstate, my Gilbert chem set was very similar, My Gilbert American Flyer train set was much more like a realistic 40s steam train  (and I had an engine unlike the cars only set in the picture). I liked the American Flyer better than Lionel because AF ran on a two rail track whereas Lionel had a three rail system.  I also had a couple of BuddyL trucks. 

These toys were really rugged. When I outgrew them, I gave them to some younger cousins who also enjoyed them for years.


----------



## Llynn

Grampa Don said:


> This was my favorite toy.   I had the one that made a Ferris wheel.  I got sore fingers from those little square nuts.
> 
> View attachment 90206
> I still have it.
> Don


Oh man! major envy. I wanted that set sooooooo bad.


----------



## Grampa Don

Llynn said:


> Oh man! major envy. I wanted that set sooooooo bad.


Well I envy your American Flyer train.  I had a cheap Marx set.

Don


----------



## Pappy

Nihil.....I painted a paper towel tube black and ran a black thread though the center. Then I had a ball that just fit though the tube. When someone put the ball in the tube, it went right though. But, Pappyo-the-great took the ball and put it in the tube, holy magic Batman, I would gently pull on the back thread and it would keep the ball from going though the tube.

I would look through my magic catalogs and try to duplicate them.


----------



## Rosemarie

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 5037
> 
> Yep - those were the kind I had!
> 
> I lived in those things for a long, long time, and a large part of my injury collection is due entirely to them. layful:


I had these too, and lived in them.


----------



## Pepper

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 90179


OMG.  I remember this!


----------



## Millyd

Aunt Bea said:


> My first bicycle was a hand me down boys 1948 Schwinn similar to this one, I hated it but it gave me a great deal of freedom and independence.
> 
> View attachment 90192


@Aunt Bea I live in Australia,  I watch American pickers most evenings they pay around $3.000 for push bikes that look like that and are the 1940’s era


----------



## fmdog44

Why did my parents buy me a chemistry set then leave me alone to _conduct my experiments_? They were lucky to be alive and have a standing home.


----------



## Gardenlover

Aunt Bea said:


> My first bicycle was a hand me down boys 1948 Schwinn similar to this one, I hated it but it gave me a great deal of freedom and independence.
> 
> View attachment 90192


The only bike I remember from my younger days:

I loved that bike. Sadly, some lowlife stole it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gardenlover said:


> The only bike I remember from my younger days:
> View attachment 90417
> I loved that bike. Sadly, some lowlife stole it.



Better to have loved and lost ...

Your Stingray with the banana seat was more what I had in mind when I got my rusty clunker but the old tank served me well.


----------



## Gardenlover

Aunt Bea said:


> Better to have loved and lost ...
> 
> Your Stingray with the banana seat was more what I had in mind when I got my rusty clunker but the old tank served me well.


Saved up my grass cutting money and bought a sissy bar for it a little later.

I also had two kids try stealing it from me while I was riding it.  My dad always told me if your out numbered go for the biggest one first, it worked out that time. But, I bet the bas-tards came back and stole it later.


----------



## Gardenlover

Aunt Bea said:


> My first bicycle was a hand me down boys 1948 Schwinn similar to this one, I hated it but it gave me a great deal of freedom and independence.
> 
> View attachment 90192


I love that bike, a classic for sure!


----------



## Grampa Don

Here I am with my first bike, a J. C. Higgins from Sears.  I think I was about 9.  It was red and black and had a headlight and horn button in the body.  No training wheels in those days and a dirt driveway to practice on.  I felt like hot stuff when I mastered it.







My Mom wasn't too steady with a camera.

Don


----------



## Gardenlover

Grampa Don said:


> Here I am with my first bike, a J. C. Higgins from Sears.  I think I was about 9.  It was red and black and had a headlight and horn button in the body.  No training wheels in those days and a dirt driveway to practice on.  I felt like hot stuff when I mastered it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom wasn't too steady with a camera.
> 
> Don


Looks like the cadillac of bicycles. Very cool.   Training wheels are for sissys.


----------



## jujube

Gardenlover said:


> Looks like the cadillac of bicycles. Very cool.   Training wheels are for sissys.



No training wheels back in my day.  You got up on it, took off and you fell down.  Then you got back up, took off and you fell down again.  Eventually, you stopped falling down.  That's all the training you got.  Hopefully you hadn't broken anything by then and you hoped all the skin would grow back.


----------



## Sassycakes

I remember getting this shot .


And I remember my Mom's coffee pot


----------



## Butterfly

jujube said:


> No training wheels back in my day.  You got up on it, took off and you fell down.  Then you got back up, took off and you fell down again.  Eventually, you stopped falling down.  That's all the training you got.  Hopefully you hadn't broken anything by then and you hoped all the skin would grow back.




Yup, that was the method I used.


----------



## toffee

loved my brothers toys as well lol


----------



## Pappy

Here I am on my bike at the old homestead. Wood shack in the back. The look on my face looks like I’m about to perform some kind of weird trick. Loved that old bike.


----------



## JaniceM

Grampa Don said:


> Here I am with my first bike, a J. C. Higgins from Sears.  I think I was about 9.  It was red and black and had a headlight and horn button in the body.  No training wheels in those days and a dirt driveway to practice on.  I felt like hot stuff when I mastered it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom wasn't too steady with a camera.
> 
> Don



The bike is almost as tall as you-  how did you get on it?  lol


----------



## Pepper

fmdog44 said:


> Why did my parents buy me a chemistry set then leave me alone to _conduct my experiments_? They were lucky to be alive and have a standing home.


I asked for a chemistry set.  Over and over.  They gave me a doll.


----------



## Judycat

I got so skinned up trying to learn to ride a bike on the road, that I finally decided to get the hang of it in on the lawn. Our lawn was downhill all the way, through some rose bushes and into the outer wall of the house. Was quite an exciting ride.


----------



## Grampa Don

JaniceM said:


> The bike is almost as tall as you-  how did you get on it?  lol


It took a lot of tries.

Don


----------



## Aunt Bea

Remember when we used to have fun with a scrap of paper?


----------



## jerry old

Poppy-"here a bike ride it"

"Great!"

got on it, could ride, sorta, but could not turn it.  When I attempted to turn bike I could
see I was not going to make it, so I jumped off.  the bike crashed into bld next door.
this occurred 5 times

Poppy to my older brother
"What's wrong with that boy." 
 He said that a lot when discussing me over the years


----------



## fuzzybuddy

I had the ultimate "boys' toy- a train set. OOOHHH!!!!!!  While it was mine, because it was electric; I could only play with it while my dad was there. I'm 73, and if my dad was alive, he'd still wouldn't let me  control the train.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

Aunt Bea, what were those paper things. Girls used to come up to me and ask my birthday, then they would sing this song and flex that paper thing. That told them who I was supposed to marry, or something?


----------



## Aunt Bea

fuzzybuddy said:


> Aunt Bea, what were those paper things. Girls used to come up to me and ask my birthday, then they would sing this song and flex that paper thing. That told them who I was supposed to marry, or something?


They were a homemade paper fortune-telling device similar to the old 8 balls.  




The paper versions could be customized for all sorts of things.


----------



## jerry old

Aunt Bea
The paper thing is a 'cootie catcher'
you 'pinch' them on another person to catch 'cooties'


----------



## jujube

Aunt Bea said:


> Remember when we used to have fun with a scrap of paper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90727



Oh yeah, we made the "cootie catchers". You'd draw a picture of a bug on the inside.

And those gum-wrapper chains.  That was really big when I was in junior high.  It was a real "status thing" to have a long chain.   No matter how hard I tried, I couldn't keep up.

Pepper, I always asked for a chemistry set, too. My mom always said "no, they're for boys" and I'd get a nurses' kit instead.

Remember when the Mr. Potato Head set only came with the arms, legs, face parts and hat?  You had to supply your own potato.  Nothing like a nice rotten potato moldering in the depths of the toy box or under the couch to get you on mom's bad list.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

JaniceM said:


> The bike is almost as tall as you-  how did you get on it?  lol



Very carefully....


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> Very carefully....


----------



## treeguy64

jujube said:


> SNIP!
> 
> Remember when the Mr. Potato Head set only came with the arms, legs, face parts and hat?  You had to supply your own potato.  Nothing like a nice rotten potato moldering in the depths of the toy box or under the couch to get you on mom's bad list.


My dad left me in a chair, at his drinking buddy's house, while they hit the bar. This Boston Bulldog was in the same room. A constructed Mr. Potato Head was on the desk in front of me, about six feet away. I was four years old.

Every time I tried to leave the chair, to go to the bathroom, the dog growled fiercely at me, and my eyes fell on Mr. PH. In true classical conditioning style, I developed a great fear of Mr. PH,  that day. By the time my dad got back, an hour later, I was ready to burst!

Well into adulthood, I couldn't look at an old style Mr. PH. When they updated him, things got easier for me. My kids would go crazy with glee, when they chased me around the house with Mr. PH. I wasn't laughing, for the most part!

Oh, the agony!.......(Truly ghastly, that scene with all of the figures. I may not leave my bedroom, today!)


----------



## Marlene

Here's one of my favorite childhood dolls.  I took him everywhere and wore his hat even when he stayed home.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Paper dolls were my all time favorite, I had shoeboxes full!


----------



## Pappy

One of the biggest fads in school in the fifties.


----------



## JustBonee

Lvstotrvl said:


> Paper dolls were my all time favorite, I had shoeboxes full! View attachment 93859View attachment 93860



I remember hours spent with  paper dolls and all their  many wardrobes.   It was a fun pastime.


----------



## Gaer

Bonnie said:


> I remember hours spent with  paper dolls and all their  many wardrobes.   It was a fun pastime.



We couldn't afford to buy paper dolls.  My Mother was an artist so she drew the paper dolls and a whole wardrobe of clothes.  I colored them and cut them out.  Like you, for hours and hours!
I would walk down to the gravel pit and build roads and cities in the sand ,for hours and hours!  This post really brings back memories!  I think we made our own toys most of the time.


----------



## Pinky

Pappy said:


> One of the biggest fads in school in the fifties.
> 
> View attachment 93881


If I do say so myself (ahem, ahem) I'm very good with the yo-yo. Around The World, Walking The Dog, and other moves


----------



## Pinky

Bonnie said:


> I remember hours spent with  paper dolls and all their  many wardrobes.   It was a fun pastime.


My big sister was a good artist and loved Katy Keene. She would draw & colour fancy gowns for our home-made paper dolls.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pinky said:


> If I do say so myself (ahem, ahem) I'm very good with the yo-yo. Around The World,* Walking The Dog,* and other moves


----------



## win231

Aunt Bea said:


> I used to really enjoy these.


I never knew what those were called until I heard "Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds."  I looked up the "girl with _Kalidescope _eyes."


----------



## win231

I had a Wham-O Wheelo, Slip 'n Slide & Water Wiggle


----------



## Pappy

Lead soldiers. I use to make my own.


----------



## Gary O'

Boy, you guys were rich!

I had a dog


...and a garden hose




and some old sticks from Christmas


----------



## Ken N Tx

@Pappy @Gary O' 
Good thing I was born a boy, otherwise I would not have had anything to play with!!


----------



## Gary O'

Ken N Tx said:


> Good thing I was born a boy, otherwise I would not have had anything to play with!!


Still have it!

...around here somewhere


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> Still have it!
> 
> ...around here somewhere


Me too, just can't get a handle on it..


----------



## Gary O'

Ken N Tx said:


> Me too, just can't get a handle on it..


Reminds me of a poster of mine;


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

Gary O, you had a dog.

I had a pig:


----------



## ProTruckDriver

*I had one of these:

*


----------



## Grampa Don

ProTruckDriver said:


> *I had one of these:
> 
> View attachment 94255*


In the days before electronic calculators I used one of these to do my income tax.  It's probably still around here someplace.

Don


----------



## Sassycakes

I used to love this and was always making one.


----------



## Pinky

My sisters had one of these, spool knitters.


----------



## Manatee

During WW2 metal toys disappeared.  I greatly enjoyed my electric train and my Erector set that were pre-war.


----------



## jerry old

off topic: you think there might be something wrong in  a society where  a legitimate question is  'which war?'


----------



## ProTruckDriver

I remember having a large set of MiniBrix's when I was a child. The whole set was made out of rubber. I would build houses, bridges, motels and more for hours and hours.


----------



## Gaer

Does anyone remember Tangee (orange) lipstick; 79 cents at Woolworth's, metal curlers you would sleep on all night and they hurt your head, mascara that came in a tiny little tube, pennyloafers, bobby sox, bras that came to a point, like Dixie cups, circle pins, (cool on turtleneck sweaters, angora sweaters (that shed all over your date's clothes?


----------



## Pappy

How about these head knockers:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sassycakes

*I remember in my pre-teen years the boys in the neighborhood would take girls on their Bicycles to a place called suicide hill. The boys would leave the girls at the bottom of the hill then they would race down . the boy they came in first had to get a kiss from the girl he took to the hill. Boy did I love that game.*


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Pappy

Boy, do I remember these:


----------



## Gary O'

Back in the mid '50s, I played for hours with these

Made forts, and even airplanes 








They weren't mine, but the neighbors didn't seem to mind me being there
Even invited me to dinner a couple times

Until just now, didn't realize Auburn made them

The same guys that made the really cool rubber cars

...of which I had several......especially the hot rod ('32 Ford?)
But mine was red


----------



## Sassycakes

*Reading this reminded me of something we had hanging on our wall.*

*It had our family name on it,Mom,Dad,my brother my sister and me. Guess who was always in the doghouse? LOL*


----------



## Keesha

Marlene said:


> Here's one of my favorite childhood dolls.  I took him everywhere and wore his hat even when he stayed home.  View attachment 93853


That’s a him?


----------



## Marlene

Keesha said:


> That’s a him?


Yes.  It's a Davy Crockett doll


----------



## Em in Ohio

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 5037
> 
> Yep - those were the kind I had!
> 
> I lived in those things for a long, long time, and a large part of my injury collection is due entirely to them. layful:


I had these and would use them in the basement, whipping myself around on the metal support pole... ah, memories!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------

